# Shimano GRX brakes



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had issues with my front brake on my Salsa Cutthroat. It's Shimano GRX. While it will slow me down some, not much, it just doesn't grab like the rear. Any suggestions. It's been rebled, new pads, I just can't figure it out.. Thanks..


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mosovich said:


> I've had issues with my front brake on my Salsa Cutthroat. It's Shimano GRX. While it will slow me down some, not much, it just doesn't grab like the rear. Any suggestions. It's been rebled, new pads, I just can't figure it out.. Thanks..


You may want to post this in Classic Forums: Components and Wrenching. These manufacturer forums are all but dead.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Can you provide more detail - does the front feel spongy when you grab it compared to the rear? Are you sure there isn't any oil residue on the rotor or pads? Oil kills the pads for good, if you got them contaminated bleeding the caliper you need new ones.


----------

